# BBG Bashguard?



## Harolev (May 28, 2008)

So after bashing the hell outta my big ring today I decided I want to get a bashguard. Are these any good? http://www.bbgbashguard.com/Mountainbike.html
I don't see how I can wrong with one and since they're so much cheaper than any others out there I think im gonna try it out.

So, can anyone tell me what size to get for my 08 Gary Fisher Piranha with Shimano FC-M428, 44s/32s/22s crank?

I'm also curious about installation and color ideas for my white ride?

I know theres a few questions here but I'm sure someone can answer them pretty fast, thanks.


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

They seem thin to me but I have not used one so what do I know.

It replaces your big ring so you want one sized for you middle 32t or maybe 34t just in case you decide to move up to a slightly lager ring at some point.

They are supper easy to install just take the 4 bolts out and slide the big ring off and slap the bash on you do not have to remove cranks or anything.....oh and you may want to tweak your front derailer limit screws so it wont shift to the bash guard.


----------



## ooctrl (Aug 7, 2006)

From what I've heard, they can't take huge impacts, but hold up moderately well under normal use. Some people like them because they don't weight a lot.


----------



## sru (Sep 26, 2005)

Been using mine for 6 months. I agree that they aren't made for the really rough terrain, but for normal trail riding they hold up. I bashed mine a couple of times on log crossings with now problems.

Drop them an email with your questions. 

For the money, you can't go wrong.:thumbsup:


----------



## VaughnA (Jan 21, 2004)

I don't think you can beat them for the money. I bought one for me and my wife about a month ago. They have held up well to normal log crossing usage. Great quality, quick shipping and great price.


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

So if you want a bashguard you have to give up one of the ring gears? Don't they make ones that you don't have to do this?


----------



## Harolev (May 28, 2008)

Resist said:


> So if you want a bashguard you have to give up one of the ring gears? Don't they make ones that you don't have to do this?


if they do I'd think about gettin one but I also like the idea of more clearance.
anyone know of one that doesnt replace the 3rd ring?


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

Most bash guards replace the big ring but you could run a larger middle ring

there are a few that let you keep all 3 rings like the Blackspire Big ring Protector

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/13...s/Blackspire-Big-Ring-Protector-Bashguard.htm



Resist said:


> So if you want a bashguard you have to give up one of the ring gears? Don't they make ones that you don't have to do this?


----------



## tduro (Jan 2, 2007)

I have a BBG, but only about 3 rides old. No complaints so far. I like that I have extra clearance. I also like how easy it was to install - no crank removal! If it does get tweaked in a hard bash, just bend it straight-ish. It's not like it has to carry a chain or anything.


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

I have a BBG bashguard and I love it. Very light, strong, and takes a good beating--even on rocks--without deforming. Just don't get the Superlight version, because those are basically just good for low-impact hits and keeping your chain from falling off.


----------



## Harolev (May 28, 2008)

I got it today. Fast shipping, good price, and easy installation. I can't wait to test it out but like tduro said, even if it bends I can bend it back so I don't see a problem.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Harolev said:


> So after bashing the hell outta my big ring today I decided I want to get a bashguard. Are these any good? http://www.bbgbashguard.com/Mountainbike.html
> I don't see how I can wrong with one and since they're so much cheaper than any others out there I think im gonna try it out.
> 
> So, can anyone tell me what size to get for my 08 Gary Fisher Piranha with Shimano FC-M428, 44s/32s/22s crank?
> ...


I got one for my wife's mountain bike and one for a commuter. They are nothing fancy and the cut-outs are imperfect if you look closely, but for the price they can't be beat. I'd gladly buy one again for a real trail bike. I don't think they will take the abuse that my Race Face ring could, but again, for the price I would not complain.


----------



## SoylentOrange (Jun 27, 2007)

I got a BBG bashguard today. It's well built for the amount I paid. Shipping was quick to Canada. I had a slight issue with my order and the owner was in contact within the hour. Highly recommended! :thumbsup:


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

There are several bash guards out there that will let you keep a 3 ring front set-up. 

I used an eNVy ring thing (lighter duty, but not bad for XC work) for about a year before I upgraded to Purely Custom's 3ring bash. The Purely Customs one is nice as you don't actually have to remove any of the rings to add it...you can replace one ring-bolt at a time and then just bolt the bash into their chainring bolts.


----------



## guyplaysbass (Jul 12, 2004)

*BBG works for me!*

I've been running one for a number of years now and have never had a single issue. I've ridden everything from the Capitol Forest in WA, Post Canyon in Hood River OR, Blackrock in Falls City OR, and even Northstar at Tahoe and the thing has sustained numerous hits and never bent or failed. I know the owner, Erin, on a personal level and can vouch not only for his products but for him as well. He's a solid dude. He still runs the prototype (made from an old stop sign) on his trail bike and it's still going strong (5-6 years now I believe). About the only thing I could ever see as being an issue would be if you were to put one on an Urban, Trials, or DH bike. Might want something thicker for that as it wouldn't hold up for long with that kind of abuse.


----------



## Stevirey (Jul 16, 2005)

*BBG Bash*

I'm just waiting for for Erin to make one that covers a a 38 tooth.And maybe a little thicker.Just a little thicker.


----------



## kimbroughhg (Apr 29, 2011)

Resist said:


> So if you want a bashguard you have to give up one of the ring gears? Don't they make ones that you don't have to do this?


BBG makes a model that goes up to 42 or 44 teeth. blackspire makes one as someone said but it is 1/2 inch of solid aluminium and wieghs literally 1/2 lb. also think about this, it attaches to your crank so the stress goes to your crankarm. can your crankarm take more pressure than a 1/2 of solid aluminium? go with the BBG, it will bend before your crankarm, saving alot of money also the BBG is less than $20 the Black Spire is over $80


----------



## kan3 (Nov 11, 2009)

Last post was over 2 years ago


----------



## kimbroughhg (Apr 29, 2011)

i should really check that more often


----------

